# Billow V3 Diameter on vtc mini



## Kalashnikov (19/4/16)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone got hold of a billow v3? I really want this but its 23mm diameter is bothering me. Would like to use it on my evic mini. So if anyone has any 23mm tanks on there vtc mini. Does it have an over hang? If so could you post a pic 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## BumbleBee (19/4/16)

The Billow v2 is a 23mm tank around the centre but 22mm at the base. 





The Billow v3 is 23mm at the base, you're going to have a noticeable overhang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> The Billow v2 is a 23mm tank around the centre but 22mm at the base.
> 
> View attachment 51790
> View attachment 51791
> ...




Dam yeah i have the v2 but overhang is such a bother for my OCD self


----------



## BumbleBee (19/4/16)

I absolutely love my v2s, I have 3 of them. The v3 doesn't appeal to me at all. I'm waiting for the Simba


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I absolutely love my v2s, I have 3 of them. The v3 doesn't appeal to me at all. I'm waiting for the Simba


but you have to get the v3. i have owned both previous versions. And somehow they all were amazing so im sure even if this does not apeal to you once you have one you will love it. the way i look at it is i love the v2 but the lack of top fill and airflow is the only issue. The v3 is just that added. Excellente!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

